# Hello from Central AL



## Wood (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello all. Long time lurker, finally got the urge to hop on board. I've grown up freshwater fishing, and really enjoy salt water fishing when I get the chance. I've fished out of the FL panhandle several times with a friend who has a Maverick HPX, but once I caught my first two tarpon last year I was hooked (no pun intended).

Anyway, I don't own a skiff...yet (I have an old aluminum bass boat that serves my freshwater needs). I plan to acquire a skiff in the future so I can go fish salt water on my own. In the meantime, I plan to learn as much as I can on this forum, and I am glad to be here.

Finally, I stumbled across the build threads in the bragging spot, and that just might be my next project... .

Looking forward to the camaraderie!


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome , unless you're a Bama fan.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome! Lots of good insight on here when it comes to figuring out what will suit you best in a skiff.


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm in Enterprise AL, Welcome.


----------



## Wood (Mar 3, 2021)

@MudSkipper Dang, I'm already ruffling feathers on my first post... Sorry to disappoint, but does having a degree from there make it easier to stomach?


----------



## Wood (Mar 3, 2021)

@PTLuv2Fish Cool! I'm in MGY. Doesn't seem to be a lot of AL people on this site.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Welcome to MS



Wood said:


> ruffling feathers


I wouldn't worry about it, I've been known to tie them on hooks now and then 

So... tell us about your Tarpon catch


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

Welcome! I’m in Dothan.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Wood said:


> @MudSkipper Dang, I'm already ruffling feathers on my first post... Sorry to disappoint, but does having a degree from there make it easier to stomach?


Since it's your alma mater you get a pass for now. When football season gets going we may have words on occasion, but all in good fun. Geaux Tigers


----------



## Wood (Mar 3, 2021)

@mro water was turbid for a fly that day, so switched to a spinning reel. I landed two within two hours. Mind you, I am a complete amateur at any kind of salt water fishing, and may I be chastised for using tackle, but it was one of the best fishing days of my life. I haven't caught one on fly yet, but that's my goal.


----------



## Wood (Mar 3, 2021)

@jesseflyangler Awesome! Glad to see there are a few microskiffers in AL.


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

MudSkipper said:


> Since it's your alma mater you get a pass for now. When football season gets going we may have words on occasion, but all in good fun. Geaux Tigers


If I hadn't paid for two educations at AU I would be in something better than a Gheenoe. WAR EAGLE


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Wood said:


> @mro water was turbid


Pics too 
no excuses needed... nice fish.

Didn't own a camera until sometime in the eighties so I've only memories of my time in Florida. Even after I got a camera it almost never left it's bag.


----------



## RoosterTom (Aug 9, 2020)

Wood said:


> Hello all. Long time lurker, finally got the urge to hop on board. I've grown up freshwater fishing, and really enjoy salt water fishing when I get the chance. I've fished out of the FL panhandle several times with a friend who has a Maverick HPX, but once I caught my first two tarpon last year I was hooked (no pun intended).
> 
> Anyway, I don't own a skiff...yet (I have an old aluminum bass boat that serves my freshwater needs). I plan to acquire a skiff in the future so I can go fish salt water on my own. In the meantime, I plan to learn as much as I can on this forum, and I am glad to be here.
> 
> ...


Welcome - Hope that you are a Bama fan...


----------



## Wood (Mar 3, 2021)

PTLuv2Fish said:


> If I hadn't paid for two educations at AU I would be in something better than a Gheenoe. WAR EAGLE


It's a great school, I just don't like their football team


----------

